# PUP vs Standard brakes performance?



## jintoku (Feb 25, 2019)

I can't find any information on this anywhere: do the brakes of the performance upgrade package offer any real life advantages over the regular brakes of the Model 3? Is the stopping distance reduced at all, be it in combination with the stickier tires?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jintoku said:


> I can't find any information on this anywhere: do the brakes of the performance upgrade package offer any real life advantages over the regular brakes of the Model 3? Is the stopping distance reduced at all, be it in combination with the stickier tires?


My understanding is that the performance brakes are mostly better at reducing fade.

For a single stop, you won't notice much difference.

If you do several hard stops in a row, such as when racing, that's when you'll notice a difference.


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

I personally noticed the difference in braking power between the two very easily in my test drives. However you mileage may vary. I strongly suggest you test drive a AWD and P3D back to back. It will help make your decision easier regardless of which one you choose.


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

I think the stickier tires will make the biggest difference on the street. I don't have stats on the Tesla but typically big brake kits don't improve stopping distance on the street, but as others have stated, they reduce fade during back to back heavy braking.


----------

